# My Doodle magically changed into a Poodle!!!



## AliFenrisMom (Sep 14, 2020)

My groomer was the magician...


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Hello, Handsome! 

So FLUFFY!!!


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

What a pretty boy! I love freshly shaven puppy faces!


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Handsome pup!


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

Love that beautiful face! And you can see his eyes properly now.
It's almost hard to believe Raffi looked just like that a year ago! 🥰😍


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

What a handsome little man.


----------



## AliFenrisMom (Sep 14, 2020)

It's weird looking at his face now, especially because it's so thin but the rest of him is so fluffy he looks odd, haha.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

He looks great! Love a clean face!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Beautiful puppy !


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Looks like a little alpaca (so cute)


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

What a handsome young man!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

So nice to see the shaved face - so very poodly/ Lovely pup.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Such a handsome poodle.


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

So cute!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That's awesome! He is almost as handsome as Javelin...maybe even more so since Javelin is sporting the feral poodle look at the moment.


----------



## Olive Love (Jul 22, 2020)

AliFenrisMom said:


> It's weird looking at his face now, especially because it's so thin but the rest of him is so fluffy he looks odd, haha.


Same. The first time that Olive had a clean face I could not believe she was Olive.


----------



## Honeygravy (Oct 9, 2020)

Where did you get that collar from it’s so pretty?


----------



## AliFenrisMom (Sep 14, 2020)

Honeygravy said:


> Where did you get that collar from it’s so pretty?


the collar is a PetsMart Halloween collar that was on-sale after Halloween. I guessed his size since he wasn't home with me yet but since I loooove all things dark and spooky I couldn't wait a whole another year before getting my hands on spooky doggy stuff.


----------



## AliFenrisMom (Sep 14, 2020)

Olive Love said:


> Same. The first time that Olive had a clean face I could not believe she was Olive.


I am still getting used to it. It's almost as if my dog was replaced by a changeling that's like my dog but just a little off.


----------



## Elizabeth (Aug 27, 2012)

He is lovely!


----------



## Phoebe’sMom (Mar 15, 2020)

So Cute!!


----------



## codys_mom (Jul 22, 2020)

So cute!!

We got Cody (7 mo spoo) groomed "like a poodle" for the first time last week (although his body/legs are short). It was the first time with the very short face/bit of topknot. It was an adjustment for a few members of the family, especially while his hair was so puffy from being blown dry. But now everyone's feeling more used to it, in fact most of us even prefer it. Well, I think my son will always prefer him shaggy, but given that he does zero percent of the brushing/washing/etc involved in the upkeep of shaggy poodle...he doesn't really get a vote. 🤫


----------

